# An Angel has has returned to heaven



## gunslinger

I can't imagine heaven without dogs and horses.

Really, how could you have known?

Ride free and easy Noah, upon the wings of an angel, to where the grass is always green.


----------



## Golden Horse

gunslinger said:


> I can't imagine heaven without dogs and horses.


That is what we call Hell

Run free from pain Noah, part of the angel herd


----------



## Endiku

This makes three that have passed away from our farm this year. It truely has been a tough year for all of us. He was a wonderful boy, and I am just sad that we weren't able to know sooner and keep him from suffering for that much longer. He took it like the champion that he was...and is.


----------



## OurLizardsHope

So sorry for your loss. )':


----------



## themacpack

I am so very sorry - he was a lovely fellow and I hope that the memories you have of him will bring you comfort in the days ahead. {{hugs}}


----------



## Cacowgirl

How sad-my condolences on your loss. You gave him such a great home-he really looked happy-love the pic on the beach. RIP Noah.


----------



## Endiku

Thank you all, he was a beautiful boy.

We held a little 'funeral' service for him today, as is customary at our farm. It was very nice. We aren't allowed to bury animals on our land but instead we have a little plot with hand-carved wooden headstones for our most loved horses, including old Del and now Noah. Its simple, but a nice memorial. We planted some flowers, said our goodbyes, and sent balloons off to him in his theme colors, blue and green. We then shared our fondest moments with him, such as the day that we brought him home from the track in our 6' stock trailer, and he had to stand with his head down the entire time because he's so tall. (You can't tell in the pictures, can you? xD his rider is 5'11. Perfect size for him.) It was a beautiful goodbye for a beautiful friend.

I guess it was harder to loose him than the other two that we lost this year, but we were prepared for their deaths. They had both lived well past the average horse life expectancy, and died peacefully and without pain. I only wish that he had been able to go the same way.


----------



## nvr2many

I am very sorry for your loss. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## JustImagine

I'm so sorry to hear about Noah =[ He was gorgeous.


----------



## Barrelracer00

He was an absolutely beautiful boy. On these sad forums I can't help but mention my beloved first pony, Shotzy, that died at the "spring" age of 38 (In human years) when something ruptured. It's so sad ): I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope you feel better soon. Its especially hard when they had signs that you could've noticed and that could've made you save them. I'm truly sorry for your loss ):


----------



## tinyliny

Sorry to hear about your loss. There is NOTHING you could have done, even if you'd know about the cancer earlier.

this is a lovely photo, and when I am caught up on other work, I would love to draw or paint it.


----------



## Endiku

Logically I know that we couldn't have saved him, but the back of my mind just keeps asking 'how could we have helped him?' even if it was just putting him down earlier. The vet did tell us though, that he probably did not start hurting until a few weeks ago as the tumors began to cut off circulation in his intestines. We allowed them to do an autopsy in hopes of helping other horses like him, and they said that over 1/3 of his large intestines had already died and begun to decay. The stench when they drained his stomach and intestines on the night of his colicing was horrid, so I can definitely see that being true.

TinyLiny, that would be wonderful. If you're willing, I would like to buy it from you as a gift to his sweet young rider. She's really taking his hard, as he was in her words 'the best friend that any girl could have.' Those two had a remarkable bond. 

Now begins our search for another horse to take his place in our lesson program. I hate to start so quickly, but being an advanced AND beginners lesson horse, having him gone will leave a very large hole in our lesson program.

I would love to take in another OTTB, but unfortunately we will need a horse much before the year that it generally takes me to get a horse 'lesson ready' so I'll have to settle for something else. I'm thinking perhaps an OTTB that has already had some retraining done. Our farm has a bit of a soft spot for those guys.


----------



## Faceman

Sorry to hear that. So sad...


----------



## LisaCruize11

AWW im so sorry for your loss, Noah was beautiful. Rest easy in pony heaven Noah


----------



## Endiku

Thank you. I am sure that he's having a wonderful time now, galloping around without pain or any of his least favorite animals in the world- cows- to bother him!


----------



## Samstead

Golden Horse said:


> That is what we call Hell
> 
> Run free from pain Noah, part of the angel herd


the very definition for me. Run free, Noah. Run pain free. Run worry free. Run fast. Run like you'll never stop. Run. Nothing can hurt you now, dear boy. Rest and graze forever safe, over the rainbow bridge. Goodbye, Noah, you were so very loved.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

So sorry for your loss, Noah was very handsome. :-(


----------



## Samstead

tinyliny said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. There is NOTHING you could have done, even if you'd know about the cancer earlier.
> 
> this is a lovely photo, and when I am caught up on other work, I would love to draw or paint it.


that's so sweet


----------

